# Using ProPell Plus as a regular supplement



## sonjafoers (2 March 2013)

Hi, does anyone use this as their main/only vitamin supplement?

I use it for the first 10 days in every month as recommended by my vet and have done so for years, just to boost immune levels for one of mine who's prone to getting 'man flu' every winter and downing tools!

My feed regime is working really well at the moment but I've realised it's costing an arm & a leg so I was wondering whether to ditch the balancer and use the ProPell regularly, say 5 days a week or a full week then a few days off etc. I'm not sure it's designed for this other than in hard working horses but I wonder if anyone does it for their normal leisure horse in medium ish work.

I've used the V-Biotic with great success but it's so expensive it wouldn't be saving me any money.


----------



## Fintan (2 March 2013)

What control do you have about what you give? 

There is a believers label on. It does say: Its all in, believe me.

But it don`t tell you about how much of what is in. 

So hard to say. But I believe, when there sexy enough they could drop the pants.


----------



## sonjafoers (2 March 2013)

Oh how I wish I was having the same sort of Saturday night you're obviously having


----------



## paulineh (2 March 2013)

I use it from the beginning of the winter (as they change their coats) right through until the spring again as they change their coats. I have done this for years. 

It started when one of my Arab geldings had a very itchy coat at the start of the winter.


----------



## sonjafoers (2 March 2013)

Thank you Paulineh - do you use it alongside any hard feed so it's an additional vitamin supplement or is it the only vitamins you feed?    

I'm just a bit concerned about oversupplementing although I don't feed the full recommended amount of hard feed, and if I was to use this full time I'd drop the balancer.

Do you feed the maintenence amount? ( 30mls if I remember correctly )


----------



## Luci07 (2 March 2013)

It seems to have very different impacts on horses without much rhyme or reason. My old mare was on it as i was fed up with her coming down with every sniff and virus at the yard. It worked brilliantly for her. Put a friends mare on it and it sent said mare completely over the top yet my mare was far more punchy!


----------



## sonjafoers (2 March 2013)

I agree Luci07, it has sent 7/8ths tb loopy when I first got her - totally unrideable. However since I've been feeding it for 10 days every month it hasn't had that effect so I put it down to whatever I was feeding her in the past didn't combine well with it.

If I feed it full time I may get the loopy problem again, I don't know, but I thought it might be worth a try to cut costs.


----------



## paulineh (2 March 2013)

Sonjafoers

I give them double the dose for a couple of days first then I feed the maintenance dose in addition to their hard feed. I have never had a problem with them becoming fizzy etc. It just boasts their immune system throughout the winter.

I have three competing Arabs (Endurance) and two part retired Arabs and a little 24 year old New Forest mare on my yard and hey all have it.

What the body wants it will take and what is does not want it just gets rid of it. It is like giving Magnesium, there are certain times of the year when the grass is short of it.


----------



## sonjafoers (2 March 2013)

Thank you for your reply paulineh, the fact you feed it alongside hard feed with no ill effects makes me think I will do away with my balancer and use this instead.


----------



## paulineh (3 March 2013)

I would not ditch the Balancer as there is more goodness in the Balancer than just Vits and Mins.

This is what I feed one of mine.

My top Arab gelding (Advanced Endurance Horse) get a big double handful of Alfa Oil , a mug of Baileys Lo Cal Balancer twice a day and I add a tea spoon of table Salt and the maintainence dose of Pro Pell in the evening feed and to wet the fed down I will give him a scoop of really wet Speedi Beet. Once he starts competing distances of 32km (20 miles)and above and working harder I will add a small scoopful of Baileys Endurance Mix in the evening feed.


----------

